
Which Kinds of Printed Publications Invalidate Patents in Court? (2018) - 80mph
https://patentlyo.com/patent/2018/12/yelderman-publications-invalidate.html
======
Nomentatus
Title is not original and worse, may be false.

I need some more expert clarification here but two possible issues:

Prior art rules for publication are relevant re patentablity, but invalidation
is a different matter than patent granting. IANAL but I believe any proof of
priority before the claimed date of invention (?) can obviate a patent (which
is different than the rules for granting a patent.)

Nor are courts the only place patents are invalidated.

Also, in the past "publication" could mean public display. One doesn't want to
end up in the position where a technique millions use already, is patentable.

